# Guppies all grown(:



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Well my first batch of guppy fry ever, are now exactly 2 months old today. And boy did they grow fast. THey even have bright orange tails now, just like their mama. Still not sure if they are boy or girl yet. If you can determine that--please tell me! The other babies in the video (the darker ones) were from a female who died, but she had a green tail with black spots. One of them has bits of black if you can tell near the end of the video. Still have some 2 week old ones in a 10 gallon tank, but they are still small. Tell em what you think!

[yt]_pHKaAVO3Jk[/yt]


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I think they're females, but it's kinda hard to tell. You tell by the shape of the anal fin, which is normal fin-shaped in females, but slender & pointy in males.

They all look good. Clean, healthy & happy. Good job!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

TheOldSalt said:


> I think they're females, but it's kinda hard to tell. You tell by the shape of the anal fin, which is normal fin-shaped in females, but slender & pointy in males.
> 
> They all look good. Clean, healthy & happy. Good job!


Yeah, they're females. I went to my Aunt's house today and went to look at the guppy fry I gave her and holy freakin crap one of them just has some outstanding colors. It has a yellow/green tail with a unique black spot pattern. It also has some zig zag stripes forming up its body. It still has alot of developing to do(currently about an inch long), but all that formed within 2 or 3 weeks from when I was last there. I looked at its anal fin, and saw it was a male. They are the same age as mine. SO i have all females and I gave her two males and two females. I'm starting to think they aren't fancy guppies. Way to...well not sure how to use the word, but too much for a fancy. Could they be cobras? I got a video of him. The mom was under a fancy plaque, and her tail wasn't amazing It was green with faint black spots...but see her fry im doubting the sign. Sadly I lost her during her second batch.  She was my fav female too.


----------



## morla (Jun 23, 2012)

Cool guppies!


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

They are adorable.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

I don't have them anymore. They all turned out being males, two went to the store(too many babies) and one just died... Great fish tho.


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

I'm so sorry.. ><


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

Sad! Nice tank though!


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Fish chick said:


> Sad! Nice tank though!


Completely different now. Haha


----------

